

Why the Rent Is Too Damn High - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2012/03/high_rents_america_s_ridiculous_shortage_of_apartment_buildings_is_pushing_rents_way_up_.html

======
toastedzergling
As a renter with a good job and excellent this article really makes its point
clear: invest in some apartment ETFs

